# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Giáng Sinh tràn đầy ý nghĩa cùng Saigon Travel - Đà Lạt Chuông Vang Vang

## phnhat1987

*LỜI NGỎ*

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH GIÁNG SINH ĐẶC BIỆT CÙNG SAIGON TRAVEL*

*ĐÀ LẠT CHUÔNG VANG VANG*

** 

Mùa Giáng sinh luôn là khoảng thời gian đặc biệt có ý nghĩa. Mong muốn được trải qua mùa Noel với cái lạnh của mùa đông và bầu không khí ấm áp, bình an bên gia đình hay những người thân yêu luôn là niềm mong mỏi của rất nhiều người trong chúng ta.


Sống và làm việc tại vùng đất chỉ hai mùa mưa nắng nhưng cũng không khó để cho chúng ta có những trải nghiệm về một mùa đông đúng nghĩa tại thành phố cao nguyên Đà Lạt. Mùa Giáng sinh 2012 này hãy cùng Saigon Travel thưởng thức chuyến du lịch nhiều ý nghĩa tại thành phố ngàn sương.


Chương trình “Đà Lạt chuông vang vang” không chỉ mang đến cho Quý khách một chương trình tham quan, khám phá và tận hưởng mùa Giáng sinh xứ lạnh, những bữa tiệc buffet đậm chất châu Âu mà còn ý nghĩa hơn khi Quý khách có thể cùng sẻ chia những tình cảm ấm áp đến các trẻ em có hoàn cảnh khó khăn tại thành phố cao nguyên. Du khách sẽ được hóa thân vào những ông già Noel mang đến những món quà giáng sinh được quyên tặng từ các nhà hảo tâm và một chương trình giao lưu trò chơi, văn nghệ nhiều tiếng cười.


Hãy cùng trải nghiệm những điều tuyệt vời nhất trong mùa Giáng sinh 2012 cùng Saigon Travel. Với chương trình du lịch “Đà Lạt chuông vang vang”,chúng tôi hy vọng sẽ mang đến cho Quý khách một không gian Noel ý nghĩa, bình yên và ấm áp nhất.

****CHƯƠNG TRÌNH THAM QUAN DU LỊCH* 
*ĐÀ LẠT CHUÔNG VANG VANG…*

*3** NGÀY –* *2** ĐÊM*
*Khởi hành :* *21/12/2012*
*Phương tiện:* _đi xe – về xe_

*NGÀY 01:* Tp. HCM- Đà Lạt (300 Km) (Ăn sáng+ trưa+ tối)
Sáng : Đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành rời TP.Hồ Chí Minh đi Đà Lạt. Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng tại Dầu Giây. Trên đường ghé Bảo Lộc tham quan thác Dambri – một trong những ngọn thác nổi tiếng đẹp và hùng vĩ ở Bảo Lộc.
Chiều: Đến Đà Lạt, quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương.
Tối: Quý khách tham dự Lễ Hội Cồng Chiêng với người dân tộc bản địa, uống rượu cần,thưởng thức thịt rừng bên ánh lửa hồng trong điệu nhạc cao nguyên huyền.Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt.

* NGÀY 02:* Huyền thoại Ông Già Noel (Ăn sáng buffet+ trưa+ *buffet tối*)
Sáng : Quý khách có thể chinh phục đỉnh Langbiang bằng xe đặc chủng (chi phí tự túc), từ đỉnh núi, chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt thơ mộng, huyền ảo trong sương mờ. Dọc đường ngoạn cảnh ngoại ô Đà Lạt với những vườn rau cải trù phú, tham quan vườn dâu tây Đà Lạt . 
Chiều: Tham quan Dinh Bảo Đại, vườn hoa thành phố. Quý khách tham quan nhà thờ Domain-de Marie. 
05:00pm, *Chương trình đặc biệt mùa Giáng Sinh*; một cơ hội giao lưu với các em nhỏ trong trại trẻ mồ côi. (HDV kể chuyện về Ông Già Noel, tổ chức trò chơi, thi hát…Ông Già Noel phát quà).
Tối: Ăn buffet tối. Tham quan chợ đêm Đà Lạt.

*NGÀY 0**3*: Đà Lạt- Tp. HCM (300 km) (Ăn sáng buffet+ trưa)
Sáng : Làm thủ tục trả phòng. _Tham quan Thiền Viện_ _Trúc Lâm__, đi cáp treo qua đồi Rôbin (chi phí tự túc), ngắm cảnh rừng thông, hồ Tuyền Lâm và núi Phượng Hoàng từ trên cao._
Sau đó, xe đưa đoàn về Thành Phố Bảo Lộc, Quý khách thưởng thức đặc sản trà, cà phê nổi tiếng nơi đây. Đoàn khởi hành về TP.Hồ Chí Minh theo cung đường Ngã ba Cát Lái - hầm Thủ Thiêm, hầm vượt sông dài nhất Đông Nam Á.
Chiều: Đến TP.Hồ Chí Minh, chia tay tạm biệt và hẹn ngày tái ngộ cùng quý khách.


*HẠNG VÉ*
*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI/PAX*

*KHÁCH SẠN 3 SAO*
*2,499,000 VNĐ*






*BAO GỒM* :
·         _Vận chuyển : Xe đời mới có máy lạnh đưa đón khách đi theo chương trình trong tour_
_Khách sạn: (1 phòng 2 khách), máy lạnh, tivi, tủ lạnh, điện thoại, nhà vệ sinh riêng. máy nước nóng._
_3     _ _sao: Đà Lạt Plaza (hoặc các khách sạn tương đương)_
·         _Ăn uốn__g theo chương trình_ _(đổi món thường xuyên theo ẩm thực từng địa phương)._ _Ăn trưa & ăn tối: 100.000/suất (trường hợp ăn Buffet tối ngày thứ 2 của hành trình đóng thêm 100.000/khách (tiêu chuẩn k/s 4 sao)._
·         _Vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh._
·         _Hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh tiếng Việt phục vụ suốt tuyến._
·         _Khăn lạnh, nước suối ( 1 khăn + 1 chai/ ngày)._
·         _Bảo hiểm trọn tour (mức bồi thường tối đa là 20.000.000 đồng/vụ)._
·         *Giao lưu văn hóa cồng chiên.*
*KHÔNG BAO GỒM*:  
·         Nước uống như bia, rượu… trong các bữa ăn.
·         Chi phí khác không nằm trong mục bao gồm.
·         _Xe ngựa, xe leo núi, cáp treo đồi robin, ăn uống  ngoài  chương trình, chi phí cá nhân và các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí khác._
*ĐIỀU KIỆN DÀNH CHO TRẺ EM:*
·         _12 tuổi trở lên    : mua 1 vé_ 
·         _06 - 11 tuổi        : mua 1/2 vé_ 
·         _05 tuổi trở xuống  : Miễn phí, gia đình tự lo cho bé, nhưng 2 người lớn chỉ kèm 01 trẻ em, nếu trẻ em đi kèm nhiều hơn thì từ trẻ thứ 02  phải mua 50% vé._
_           (Tiêu chuẩn 1/2 vé : được 01 xuất ăn + 01 ghế ngồi và ngủ ghép chung với gia đình)_ 
*Xin lưu ý : Quý khách  mang theo giấy tờ tùy thân bản chính :*
_· Khách ngoại quốc phải mang hộ chiếu, visa._
_· Khách Việt Nam mang theo Chứng Minh Nhân Dân._ 
_Trẻ em mang theo bản sao giấy Khai Sinh có thị thực._

*KÍNH CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH MỘT CHUYẾN ĐI ĐÂY THÚ VỊ VÀ BỔ ÍCH !*

-- 

Thanks and best regards,
*PHAN HONG NHAT|Mr*
*Address:* 10th Floor, Nam A Building 
201-203 Cach Mang Thang 8 Street| District 03| Hochiminh City| Vietnam
*Tel:* +84-8-3.925.68.68-Ext:161| *Fax:*+84-8-3.925.40.59
*Cellphone:*+84-989.163.660
*Email:* phan.nhat@saigon-travel.com
*Skype:* saigontravel-phan.nhat
*****Please consider the environment before printing this email*****

----------


## phnhat1987

up cho ngày mới nào :hehe:

----------


## phnhat1987

up cho ngày mới nào, ai có thắc mắc hay nhu cầu đi du lịch liên hệ mình nhé :Yahoo!:

----------


## phnhat1987

up cho ngày mới nào, ai có thắc mắc hay nhu cầu đi du lịch liên hệ mình nhé :dance:

----------


## phnhat1987

up cho ngày mới nào, ai có thắc mắc hay nhu cầu đi du lịch liên hệ mình nhé :hehe:

----------

